# deluge Segfaults on Start [SOLVED]

## Telamon

After a recent emerge -auvD world my install of deluge (1.3.1) stopped working.  Whenever I try to run it I get a segfault with the following strace:

```

....

open("/usr/lib64/python2.6/plat-linux2/_hashlib.pyc", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/lib64/python2.6/lib-dynload/_hashlib", 0x7ffff3acb990) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/python2.6/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so", O_RDONLY) = 11

fstat(11, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=16352, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib64/python2.6/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so", O_RDONLY) = 12

read(12, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\240\23\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(12, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=16352, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2112160, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 12, 0) = 0x7f6009b1d000

mprotect(0x7f6009b20000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f6009d1f000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 12, 0x2000) = 0x7f6009d1f000

close(12)                               = 0

mprotect(0x7f6009d1f000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

close(11)                               = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

```

Any ideas what's going on?  Running python-updater, re-emerging deluge (both 1.30 and 1.3.1) and even rebooting didn't seem to make any difference.Last edited by Telamon on Sun Dec 19, 2010 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## floppymaster

This sounds like bug 348933. Do you have pyopenssl-0.11 installed, and does downgrading to 0.10 fix this for you?

----------

## Telamon

Yep, that fixed it.  Thanks!

----------

